
Introducing DigitalOcean's Machine Learning One-Click - omnisci
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-machine-learning-one-click-install-image-on-digitalocean
======
cr0sh
A couple of years ago, I used to work for one of Digital Ocean's competitors
in the "cloud server" sphere (as a software engineer for their cloud server
automation deployment/management stack). Not long after I joined the company,
I suggested to the owners and my supervisor that the company should consider
moving into the ML space as a new market to explore.

I suggested we build an image for deploying servers with; I also suggested we
explore ideas in using multiple servers for machine learning cluster
computing, as well as CUDA via on-board graphics cards in the machines that
could support them.

The idea was pretty much shot down. About a year later the company was
acquired. I moved on...

Glad to see someone doing it.

